

Suicide Bomb Trainer in Iraq Accidentally Blows Up His Class - rmason
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/world/middleeast/suicide-bomb-instructor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html?smid=re-share

======
actsasbuffoon
This guy unwittingly killed 21 would-be suicide bombers. He may have single-
handedly prevented more terrorist attacks than the entire illegal mass
surveillance program run by the NSA. Can we give this man a medal?

------
anigbrowl
Further proof that online education is the way to go.

------
gremlinsinc
I seriously had to do a double take and make sure this wasn't an article out
of the Onion. It'd be even funnier if somehow the instructor survived, --
people can say--oh you don't want to signup for his class, he blew up the last
one lol.

On another note, heaven's running out of virgins... as they just lost another
1694 virgins in a single day.

